# Ink feature in Windows Live 2009



## DarkMettaur (Feb 14, 2009)

Uh. Yeah. For some reason a lot of my friends can draw detailed pictures with it, but the moment I try to use too much ink or whatever, it immediately gives me a 

'Your ink message could not be delivered to all recipients.'

When I'm only talking to one person. It's driving me nuuuutssss.

Any ideas? I mean, yeah. D8


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 14, 2009)

Photobucket and your digital art studio of choice.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 14, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Photobucket and your digital art studio of choice.



Anything /useful/? I tend to like to doodle with my friends, and, they do in return. And if you say oC I will knock out your teeth.

Don't mention pChat, iScribble, or Artgrounds either.


----------



## Jelly (Feb 14, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what's with the oC venom?


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 14, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Out of curiosity, what's with the oC venom?



Not only do you have to open oC, have someone host, sometimes people cannot get their router set up correctly. With some friends the program can crash, the chat box is a joke, and I don't need four layers and 3000x3000 canvas to send little fun doodles to a friend.

/I just want to go OH HAI/ and have the occasional scribble with someone. Most of my friends use MSN, so. It's just easy if I can open up a conversation window and doodle, and not have to open up another program and get everyone else who I want to send a doodle and all that. Just click, click, start drawing.

Srsly.


----------



## Archibald Ironfist (Feb 14, 2009)

Noone can help you.

You have chosen the weakest link, and are shunning the strongest candidates.  You are now in self-inflicted user hell.  If OC is too hard for you, you must turn your computer off immediately.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 14, 2009)

Archibald Ironfist said:


> Noone can help you.
> 
> You have chosen the weakest link, and are shunning the strongest candidates.  You are now in self-inflicted user hell.  If OC is too hard for you, you must turn your computer off immediately.



Fail humour. Obviously you didn't read the question I was asking!


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 14, 2009)

This thread is now about people not taking advice on better programs.

OK go.


FFFFFFFFFUUUU--


OP wins.

Try reinstalling windows or windows live; try downloading Windows Live Plus!


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 15, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> This thread is now about people not taking advice on better programs.
> 
> OK go.
> 
> ...



Already tried both before posting thread.

Also people don't seem to think that GASP ALL MY FRIENDS USE YAHOO SO I CAN SEND THEM PICTURES, or GASP THEY ALL KNOW WHAT OC IS AND I WON'T NEED TO GO THROUGH 40 MINUTES OF TRYING TO EXPLAIN HOW TO CHANGE THE PROGRAM INTO ENGLISH FOR THEM.

tl;dr: It's fucking easier to try and get MSN to work.

I can't pull a IM program out of my ass that lets me sign into MSN and send ink messages, and I also cannot simply PULL FRIENDS OUT OF MY ASS EITHER.

If it were possible, nobody would an hero out of loneliness.


----------



## Smokey (Feb 25, 2009)

Hi I'm having the same problem, if you found the solution please share, but I don't want no stupid shit like recommending OC.


----------



## FoxMantra (Feb 27, 2009)

Not the only one too, talking with mates, i think it depends on how big the picture your drawing, when my mate tried sending 3 big pics he had been doing within 5 Min's each didn't send, so had to copy and paste in the text section, but if he doodled very quickly it seams to send. 

Ive got another fault I'm gonna put up in a minute too.


----------



## Runefox (Feb 27, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Hi I'm having the same problem, if you found the solution please share, but I don't want no stupid shit like recommending OC.


Hi! Welcome to the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce.

We apologize for the inconvenience. $PRODUCTNAME has been known to be faulty since it was first released, and we are working on a fix. In the meantime, we suggest you use OpenCanvas.

Regards,

The FATSSFoSSAS Team

Note: You are receiving this message on the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce because you requested it on the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce. If you do not wish to receive further messages from the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce, please visit the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce to remove yourself from the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce mailing list. We at the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce value your continued patronage at the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce. Please let us know what you think of the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce by posting at the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce about the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce. Thank you.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 27, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> Uh. Yeah. For some reason a lot of my friends can draw detailed pictures with it, but the moment I try to use too much ink or whatever, it immediately gives me a
> 
> 'Your ink message could not be delivered to all recipients.'
> 
> ...



They might have a better connection than you. Sorry. Yahoo has a whiteboard feature, isn't that great either. It's nice your friends can draw detailed pics with it, but I wouldn't get too dependent on it as "I want to draw detailed inkies like my friends" it really wasn't meant for that.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Feb 28, 2009)

UPDATE:

Installed Live Messenger 8.5, it works like a charm now.

Stupid Windows Live 2009.


----------



## Smokey (Feb 28, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Hi! Welcome to the Furaffinity Technical Support Specialist Forums of Super Special Awesome Sauce.
> 
> We apologize for the inconvenience. $PRODUCTNAME has been known to be faulty since it was first released, and we are working on a fix. In the meantime, we suggest you use OpenCanvas.
> 
> ...



Impressive, I shall seek help elsewhere.


----------



## Aurali (Feb 28, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> They might have a better connection than you. Sorry. Yahoo has a whiteboard feature, isn't that great either. It's nice your friends can draw detailed pics with it, but I wouldn't get too dependent on it as "I want to draw detailed inkies like my friends" it really wasn't meant for that.



The only Valuable post in this thread.. If windows 8.5 works. great. keep it up.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sure you know, or someone has already said it, upgrade ot the newest messenger.  It works much better.


----------



## yak (Mar 4, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> Uh. Yeah. For some reason a lot of my friends can draw detailed pictures with it, but the moment I try to use too much ink or whatever, it immediately gives me a
> 
> 'Your ink message could not be delivered to all recipients.'



Microsoft products have always been known to give meaningful and insightful error messages. Like that one.




DarkMettaur said:


> GASP THEY ALL KNOW WHAT OC IS AND I WON'T NEED TO GO THROUGH 40 MINUTES OF TRYING TO EXPLAIN HOW TO CHANGE THE PROGRAM INTO ENGLISH FOR THEM.


Here you go, have fun.
http://yak.furaffinity.net/software/oC11b72rv1.exe


----------



## DarkMettaur (Mar 5, 2009)

MRGamer01 said:


> I'm sure you know, or someone has already said it, upgrade ot the newest messenger.  It works much better.



Did you not read what I said, and that when I /downgraded/ it worked just fine?

Seriously, I can scribble as much as I like now.


Also, other person: THANKS FOR THE OC LINK but you failed to see my point. We're all on broadband and behind Routers, and none of them know how to set up Hamachi or fix the settings in /their/ routers, so we're screwed for that.

But, obviously, PEOPLE DON'T KNOW HOW TO REAADD~


----------



## yak (Mar 6, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> Also, other person: THANKS FOR THE OC LINK but you failed to see my point. We're all on broadband and behind Routers, and none of them know how to set up Hamachi or fix the settings in /their/ routers, so we're screwed for that.
> 
> But, obviously, PEOPLE DON'T KNOW HOW TO REAADD~



The link I posted is to a fixed oC binary that has most of it's Engrish fixed and is English by default. I specifically quoted you complaining about it being in Japaneese by default, and how hard it would have been for you to explain it to them how to change the language.
Trust me, I know how to read 



DarkMettaur said:


> ..... and none of them know how to set up Hamachi ....



To quote Wikipedia, emphasis is mine:

"Hamachi is a _zero-configuration_ virtual private network (VPN) shareware application capable of establishing direct links between computers that are behind _NAT firewalls without requiring reconfiguration_ (in most cases);"


I guess what I am getting at is that you are just plain lazy and are trying to hide that behind various excuses such as oC being Japaneese by default, Hamachi being hard to set up, routers hard to configure, etc.
I don't care either way though, just pointing that out.


----------



## DarkMettaur (Mar 6, 2009)

yak said:


> The link I posted is to a fixed oC binary that has most of it's Engrish fixed and is English by default. I specifically quoted you complaining about it being in Japaneese by default, and how hard it would have been for you to explain it to them how to change the language.
> Trust me, I know how to read
> 
> 
> ...



I apologize for that one, however, you do not know the computer skills my friends have. They can barely log into MSN, let alone understand how to set up Hamachi.


----------



## Angelic Innocence (Mar 6, 2009)

DarkMettaur said:


> I apologize for that one, however, you do not know the computer skills my friends have. They can barely log into MSN, let alone understand how to set up Hamachi.



And you call them friends? o.o

/joke


----------



## PriestRevan (Mar 6, 2009)

Smokey said:


> Hi I'm having the same problem, if you found the solution please share, but I don't want no stupid shit like recommending OC.


 
What's wrong with OC?


----------



## Smokey (Mar 15, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> What's wrong with OC?


Nothing, it's just not what I need. I don't want to run a program and doodle with people on there. I want to just doodle some drawings while talking to whoever I want to on my MSN list.


----------



## Smokey (Mar 21, 2009)

I don't know how active this forum is, but I degraded to msn 2008 also, and I can also doodle as much as I want, BUT NOW I CANT TALK TO PEOPLE WHILE TYPING! it keeps on, not sending the message as soon as I press enter. I know this was a known msn bug in the past. But I can't fix it, and yes I KNOW that if I switch to 2009 it will fix it, but I will no longer be able to doodle as much as I want.


----------

